# How to split OH?



## davemal (Mar 6, 2015)

I manage two obs hives (Draper rotating type with shallow frame over three deep frames: single layer) at two nature centers here in Frederick, MD. Last year a member posted some great tips on maintaining an OH. He had success splitting obs hives two times - once in spring at pinnacle of buildup and once in August. Can you tell me exactly how to "split" an observation hive? Do you take the old queen along with ONE frame of brood and adhering bees out and replace it with a frame of open comb? Do you take only the queen out and leave all bees and brood (eggs/young larvae needed to make another queen)? When I hear "split" I normally think of Langs where I would removing queen, brood, adhering bees, etc. But what is a "split" when it comes to OHs? - Dave


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

It all depends on what is needed in the OH.
Is there queen cells? (remove old queen or cells?)
Just think of it as a small hive and what is needed to keep it under control. 

I have a small OH with 2 deep 1 med. frame and split it last year when the new queen cell was caped.
Less chance of them tearing it down.
I took 1 deep and old queen and put her in a nuc.
I will be breeding from her this year as she has out grown 10 frames already this year.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

In an educational environment, part of the time, I would take the queen so as to be able to demonstrate the process of queen replacement. Perhaps even let them swarm occasionally as a demonstration. Most of the time I believe you will just be taking stuff (brood and stores) as the bees fill combs to maintain balance and some free space. It would be handy to have a conventional hive somewhere to swap stuff with.
Bill


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not that I have any experience in this field, but I would probably make sure the OH got a new queen. it would be discouraging for her to fail.
Very educational, but not what is usually showcased in an OH. Good Luck ... CE


----------

